# Obj. C Finance Data



## macmastah (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to write a simple application in Objective C using XCode that uses stock price data given a ticker symbol. I'm familiar with Obj. C, but am not sure how to get data from the internet via Google Finance or Yahoo Finance, for example. Where can I learn more about how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2008)

It seems that using Google spreadsheets provides a kind of "API" into Google's finance data:

http://googlified.com/introducing-the-google-finance-api/

With XML and JSON, it can be accomplished this way.

You can also read about Google finance's API here:

http://code.google.com/apis/finance/


----------

